# Ozark Miniatures Steam Donkey



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

I am in the process of building one of Ozark Miniatures Steam Donkey's (Winch Engine kit with Haulback) and am having problems figuring out how the plubming goes. The pictures are not clear and the instructions are confusing. Has anyone built one of these and if so could you kindly post pictures of it?Cheers


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Here are a couple of photos of my Steam Donkey that was built quite a time ago now - hope they help - if you require any others let me know.






















I made a new and longer sled for mine; the photos, which were 640 wide, have been stretched a bit to give a chance of seeing the pipe runs for you.


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Peter

Do you have any or could you take some of the plumbing up closer? I am particulary interested in the areas circled in Red.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Peter, 
What scale is the man on the donkey?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By R Snyder on 26 Feb 2011 09:52 AM 
Peter, 
What scale is the man on the donkey? Hi, 1:20.3 - its a Fine Folks figure.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

No photos BUT weather permitting I will take some tomorrow of the areas for you


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Well its raining so no great deal there but the light is somewhat dull.

However here are 4 that may help you.








































As you will be already aware the area is a bit small to get at! The brass colored valves pointing downards are I belive blowdowns so they exhaust to the atmosphere.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Not to bust your chops Peter, but the injectors wouldn't work piped like that..... Still better than B'mann, tho.


----------

